

Introducing Cloudron – Private Clouds for All - nebulon
https://www.cloudron.io/?hn

======
nebulon
Hi everyone, Co-founder of Cloudron here. We are just getting started and in
closed beta for developers. I am happy to answer any questions.

~~~
rscohn2
Hi Girish,

How do I try the beta?

Robert

~~~
gramakri
Hey Robert, just request an invite on the website.

Thanks!

------
AndersBakken
Looks really interesting. I'll definitely request an invite.

